# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Πώς να παχύνει το budgie μου;

## maria83

Καλημέρα. Θέλω να παχύνω το αρσενικό μου παπαγαλακι γιατί από τότε που το πήρα ήταν και είναι πολύ αδύνατο. Τι πρέπει να το ταιζω πέρα από την τροφή που του δίνω για να βάλει κανένα γραμμάριο;

----------


## Ρία

Καλησπέρα μαρία! Όταν λες ότι είναι αδύνατο τι εννοείς? Είναι πολύ αδύνατο?Είσαι σίγουρη πωσ το μπάτζι σου είναι υγιές?

----------


## maria83

Από την αρχή έτσι ήταν. Σκέψου ότι φαίνεται η γραμμή στο στερνό του. Η κοιλιά της θηλυκιας μου ακουμπάει στο κλαδακι όταν κάθεται ενώ αυτός είναι πολύ αδύνατος δίπλα της. Έχουν περάσει μια φάση με άσθμα όπου τους έδινα αντιβίωση και νισταμισιν. Ο δημήτρης ξέρει την περίπτωση.

----------


## geog87

μηπως ειναι υπερβαρη η θηλυκια σου???το καλυτερο θα ηταν να το ζυγισεις...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! Μαρια  απο που καταλαβες οτι ειναι αδυνατο! εχει καρινα? τα budgies εχουν βαρος απο 30 μεχρι 40 γραμμαρια. εδω ειναι ενα πολυ καλο!! φυσικο συμπληρωμα jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής .....

----------


## Ρία

Συμφωνώ με τον γιώργο! Ζύγισε τα κ επίσης βγαλε φωτό την κοιλίτσα του αρσενικού. Ξέρεις τώρα, με χλιαρό νερό παραμερίζεισ με ΤΑ δάχτυλα σου τα πούπουλα!

----------


## geog87

για δειτε ενα υγιεστατο budgie στη ζυγαρια...

----------


## Ρία

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ! Δεν ΤΟ συζητώ. Αυτό το μπάτζι ήταν τρομερό. Κ η μεταμόρφωση του επίσης τρομερή! Δεν συνεχίζω ομωσ γιατί θα βγω εκτοσ θέματος!

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ &nbsp;μπορει να ειναι θεμα γονιδιακο .αν εχει καλο μεταβολισμο και να ειναι υγειες .μπορει να μην τρωει καλα λογω πχ μυκητων οχι απαραιτητα σε βαθμο που να δινουν εξωτερικα συμπτωματα .αν το πουλακι ειναι μια χαρα και δεν ειχε στο στομα του λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα στο βαθος ,στη θεση σου απλα θα δοκιμαζα καμμια 10αρια μερες με μηλοξυδο 1κουταλι του γλυκου στα 100 ml νερου .ειναι κριμα να παρει φαρμακο  .....    το αλλο πουλακι ηταν καλυτερα αλλα πως ειναι τωρα; εντελως καλα ;

----------


## jim4

Το Budgie φαινεται στα 70-75g.O Δημητρης πιο πανω ειπε για 30-40g!Τελικα τι ισχυει?

----------


## Athina

Μαρία το ζύγισες με ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά ή σαν του Γιώργου?Βάλε μας και μια φώτο.

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν καποια λεγομενα εκθεσιακα budgie πιο μεγαλοσωμα σαν ρατσα .δεν εχω προσεξει αν ειναι τετοιο το πουλακι  ,αλλα ζυγαριες τετοιου τυπου δεν ειναι ακριβειας .τα συνηθισμενα μπατζυ ειναι γυρω στα 40-45 γρ

----------


## geog87

παιδια εμενα ειναι πιο μεγαλοσωμο απο τα συνιθισμενα στα πετσοπ! επισης  ειχα παρατηρησει οτι ειχε αρεκτο λιπος και τωρα προσπαθω να το βελτιωσω!!δινω πολυ περισσοτερα λαχανικα λιγοτερους σπορους και προσπαθω να το γυμνασω οσο περισοοτερο γινεται!!!αν το δικο μου γινει 40-45 γρ θα πεθανει...χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

*παντως δεν βλεπω στο κεφαλι να μοιαζει με τα λεγομενα εκθεσιακα  ή αγγλικα budgie 


http://www.englishbudgie.com/
*
*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)**ΤΟ ΕΚΘΕΣΙΑΚΟ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΑΚΙ (ENGLISH BUDGIE)**
Πρόκειται για το ίδιο είδος, το οποίο όμως έχει διαφορετικό τύπο φτερώματος κ μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος κ προήλθε μέσα από επιλέκτικές διασταυρώσεις στην Αγγλία. Η μεγαλύτερη διαφορά με τα απλά παπαγαλάκια είναι το ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο κεφάλι τους.Ζυγίζουν περίπου 50 γραμμάρια σε αντίθεση με ένα απλό μπάτζι που είναι περίπου στα 35.










*

----------


## geog87

και μενα περνει αυτη τη σταση και μοιαζει σαν αυτο...τωρα αντι για 35 ναι ειναι 75γρ...το βρισκω υπερβολικο...ενω απο τα 50 στα 75 πιο λογικο!!!μπορει και να κανω λαθος!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με το ζυγισμα πιστευω δεν βγαζεις ακρη... πχ εμενα το κοκατιλ μου ειναι 85γρ αν θυμαμαι καλα και εδω και περιπου 4 χρονια που τον εχω δεν εχει διξει το παραμικρο σημαδι αρωστιας...

μαρια αν η κοιλια της θηλυκιας σου ακουμπαει το κλαδι τοτε μαλλον αυτη ειναι χοντρουλα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

γιωργο (geog87) μηπως υπαρχει περιπτωση το μπατζι σου να ειναι διασταυρωση κανονικου με εγγλεζικου?

----------


## geog87

> γιωργο (geog87) μηπως υπαρχει περιπτωση το μπατζι σου να ειναι διασταυρωση κανονικου με εγγλεζικου?



δεν ξερω ρε Νικο...παντως ειναι μεγαλοσωμο αρκετα!!!

----------


## maria83

κοιτα τοσο αδυνατος ηταν και ο Κλουβιος που πεθανε περυσι και ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει πως ηταν αδυνατος. Την θηλυκια δεν την λες και υπερβαρη, στρουμπουλη ισως... Ισως φταιει που μου αρεσει να τα βλεπω φουφουρενια και αυτος ειναι μικροκαμωμενος .... Οσον αφορα το ζυγισμα πως να τα ζυγισω; Αυτα δεν καθονται .... Δεν ειναι σαν τον τυπο της φωτο... Το ραμφος μια χαρα φαινεται δεν εχει σημαδια. Εχει ακομα ομως λιγο ασθμα...

----------


## Ρία

ανεβασε κουτσουλιές και κοιλιά! η πρόληψη είναι η καλύτερη θεραπεία!!!

----------


## maria83

> με το ζυγισμα πιστευω δεν βγαζεις ακρη... πχ εμενα το κοκατιλ μου ειναι 85γρ αν θυμαμαι καλα και εδω και περιπου 4 χρονια που τον εχω δεν εχει διξει το παραμικρο σημαδι αρωστιας...
> 
> μαρια αν η κοιλια της θηλυκιας σου ακουμπαει το κλαδι τοτε μαλλον αυτη ειναι χοντρουλα...


Αληθεια???? Αχ χαιρομαι.... Σκεποτομενη τον Μαικ(ξερεις εσυ Αγγελε) πιστευω οτι θα ειναι και αυτη αρχοντοπαπαγαλινα..

----------

